

A simple app to keep your personal thoughts - iitr_sourabh
http://pnned.com/
It is a simple app. I see it as a pad where you can scribble. You can use it as your personal diary or as your morning pages or just as a notebook. You can scribble down your dreams, your crazy ideas, a plan for the day, or just anything that&#x27;s in your head. It is just a personal space where you can brain dump.
======
iitr_sourabh
I am planning to set up some kind of gamification through a scoring system. I
am resisting putting in a lot of features though.

------
devashish86
are there any other features you're planning to include?

